# Butch Jones says "We're Back"..



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2017)

After bringing in such a great recruiting class..

Back to what? 



> As NSD wraps up, Jones declares 'Tennessee football back'





> “I think this is probably, overall, the most positive year that we’ve had in recruiting.



He does realize this year recruiting wise was WAY worse than his previous?


http://www.cbssports.com/college-fo...ps-up-jones-declares-tennessee-football-back/


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 2, 2017)

and they still manage to beat uga.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 2, 2017)

Restocked the Champions of Life.


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks for the great read.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 2, 2017)

I just don't see anything to get excited about in 10rc's class.  They are recruiting like Maryland, and the only reason the class is ranked as high as it is (17th) is because of the sheer volume of players taken.


----------



## Horns (Feb 2, 2017)

How about the new slogan Booch has, 5* hearts. Lol


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2017)

Horns said:


> How about the new slogan Booch has, 5* hearts. Lol



 Yeah that's what you say when you recruit 90% 3 stars......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2017)

Dang, at first I thought someone had dug up a UT thread from last year.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2017)

I don't think Slayer likes the volsux


----------



## riprap (Feb 2, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> and they still manage to beat uga.



Nothing to brag about for us when it comes to UT and UF. The last two season with CMR we should have blown both of them off the field. I didn't expect much this year, but next we should be able to handle both.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 2, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> and they still manage to beat uga.



Loganville high screwl can do that!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 2, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> I just don't see anything to get excited about in 10rc's class.  They are recruiting like Maryland, and the only reason the class is ranked as high as it is (17th) is because of the sheer volume of players taken.



Wrong.  Your not ranked by number,  your ranked by the top  15 or so players. You star gazers are funny. According to ESPN, we got the #1 overall player in this class. But ESPN will be garbage cause it don't fit people's agenda here. 

Whatever yall want to rank everyone,  we got some studs to go with the studs on the team


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 2, 2017)

Georgia had a consensus #3 recruiting class.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2017)

And only 7 of the recruits UT got came from the crappy state of Tennessee.. Tennessee is a "POWERHOUSE" in college football. Isn't that how you described it Bucky?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> I don't think Slayer likes the volsux



I approve this message!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And only 7 of the recruits UT got came from the crappy state of Tennessee.. Tennessee is a "POWERHOUSE" in college football. Isn't that how you described it Bucky?



Butch is on the short side of the job clock and thinks hyping their hopes for this season will buy him some time. 

I wonder who the new head coach will be in the fall?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Butch is on the short side of the job clock and thinks hyping their hopes for this season will buy him some time.
> 
> I wonder who the new head coach will be in the fall?


----------



## Hardwoods (Feb 3, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> I don't think Slayer likes the volsux



What makes you think that?


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 3, 2017)

Hardwoods said:


> What makes you think that?



I agree, he typically only reports the facts....


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And only 7 of the recruits UT got came from the crappy state of Tennessee.. Tennessee is a "POWERHOUSE" in college football. Isn't that how you described it Bucky?



They are historically one of the top power 5 winning football programs


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Butch is on the short side of the job clock and thinks hyping their hopes for this season will buy him some time.
> 
> I wonder who the new head coach will be in the fall?


He's got to say something.  He mentioned having to pass up on some talent because of academics and or trouble. 

Even as goofy as some of the stuff he says is,   he is correct. All the talent in the world won't do you no good if you can't pass your classes, or jail bound. 

Where not in bad as shape talent wise as some seem to think,  though. But if Butch gets canned,  I'd love for us to back the brinks truck up to Bobby and do whatever it takes to get him.  I think for once,  we will be able to find a coach without a rush and have talent on the team at the same time fire the new guy.  Won't owe other coaches and will be in better standing than previous years that landed us Dooley and Butch. Not to mention new AD and  Chancellor, etc.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> They are historically one of the top power 5 winning football programs





So is Yale and Harvard..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 3, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Wrong.  Your not ranked by number,  your ranked by the top  15 or so players. You star gazers are funny. According to ESPN, we got the #1 overall player in this class. But ESPN will be garbage cause it don't fit people's agenda here.
> 
> Whatever yall want to rank everyone,  we got some studs to go with the studs on the team



The number of players does figure into the rankings, too.  You do get credit for those three star recruits.  It's like having enough dollar bills will add up to as much as 1 ten dollar bill.

Example:

Clemson's class this year is ranked 18th with and average player rating of 91.64

Tennessee's class is ranked 11th with an average player rating of 87.61.

Why is Tennessee rated higher?  Because they signed 28 players to Clemson's 14.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 3, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Where not in bad as shape talent wise as some seem to think,  though.



There's still enough talent there to have a winning program, but you're not going to have an elite program if the next couple of classes look like this one.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2017)

If you can recruit in the top 20 you can be competitive. Prolly not gonna beat Bama often, but who is?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> If you can recruit in the top 20 you can be competitive. Prolly not gonna beat Bama often, but who is?



Go Dawgs 2017..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 3, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> The number of players does figure into the rankings, too.  You do get credit for those three star recruits.  It's like having enough dollar bills will add up to as much as 1 ten dollar bill.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


https://www.google.com/amp/syndicat...ked.amp.html?client=ms-android-hms-tmobile-us


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> So is Yale and Harvard..



POWER 5, not Ivy League


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> POWER 5, not Ivy League



I love how you spin it to fit your narrative and if that's the case the Vols still aren't in the top 10. And UGA is right behind you.. So what is it? You say UGA is not relevant but yet we are right behind you in wins? So... UGA is a powerhouse too?

Heck, FSU is behind the Vols in total wins so I guess they wouldn't be considered a POWERHOUSE either? 

What's the spin going to be now?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I love how you spin it to fit your narrative and if that's the case the Vols still aren't in the top 10. And UGA is right behind you.. So what is it? You say UGA is not relevant but yet we are right behind you in wins? So... UGA is a powerhouse too?
> 
> Heck, FSU is behind the Vols in total wins so I guess they wouldn't be considered a POWERHOUSE either?
> 
> What's the spin going to be now?



We had to give them a head start.  We didn't start playing until 1947 and didn't start trying until 1976.

One thing I can say, though.  I've never witnessed a losing season of FSU football.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> We had to give them a head start.  We didn't start playing until 1947 and didn't start trying until 1976.
> 
> One thing I can say, though.  I've never witnessed a losing season of FSU football.



FSU is what I would consider a Powerhouse in college football.. Not the stupid Vols!

The 25 Most Dominant College Football Programs.. 
http://www.businessinsider.com/college-football-dominance-roll-tide-2015-9/#25-texas-am-university-1


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I love how you spin it to fit your narrative and if that's the case the Vols still aren't in the top 10. And UGA is right behind you.. So what is it? You say UGA is not relevant but yet we are right behind you in wins? So... UGA is a powerhouse too?
> 
> Heck, FSU is behind the Vols in total wins so I guess they wouldn't be considered a POWERHOUSE either?
> 
> What's the spin going to be now?



Power 5 was in my op. You actually quoted it.  How is that a spin?


----------



## elfiii (Feb 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, at first I thought someone had dug up a UT thread from last year.



They did.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Power 5 was in my op. You actually quoted it.  How is that a spin?




Spinning is what you were going to do with the rest of my post..


> the Vols still aren't in the top 10. And UGA is right behind you.. So what is it? You say UGA is not relevant but yet we are right behind you in wins? So... UGA is a powerhouse too?
> 
> Heck, FSU is behind the Vols in total wins so I guess they wouldn't be considered a POWERHOUSE either?



So, let's hear it..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> He's got to say something.  He mentioned having to pass up on some talent because of academics and or trouble.
> 
> Even as goofy as some of the stuff he says is,   he is correct. All the talent in the world won't do you no good if you can't pass your classes, or jail bound.
> 
> Where not in bad as shape talent wise as some seem to think,  though. But if Butch gets canned,  I'd love for us to back the brinks truck up to Bobby and do whatever it takes to get him.  I think for once,  we will be able to find a coach without a rush and have talent on the team at the same time fire the new guy.  Won't owe other coaches and will be in better standing than previous years that landed us Dooley and Butch. Not to mention new AD and  Chancellor, etc.



Paul Johnson recruits the same way, if that tells you anything.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Spinning is what you were going to do with the rest of my post..
> 
> 
> So, let's hear it..


I hate GA, BUT I respect UGA football . They have the potential to be contenenders, year in and year out.  I've never really considered them a powerhouse though.  Just a solid team with potential. most of my 34 years,  they haven't really been that relevant until recently. They are a household name,  sure, but not at the level maybe they should be when talking powerhouses.

UT was top 10 until recent years.  It's not a secret.  We fell off the map after the Fulmer years (past decade). But I think (until recently ) when a person thinks of Tennessee football,  they will remember our dominant days.  UT has fielded done of the greatest teams in CFB history, some of the greatest players and coaches.  98 might sound like a long time ago,  but it really wasn't. If you ask some, the UT/Bama rival made the sec. Sure GA/Auburn  is special too.

I dunno man.  GA just doesn't fit. Don't mean they never will be.  They are certainly a solid program.  I know,  I know UT has fallen from greatness,  but we are still an ALL-TIME Great   who has went through an unfortunate decade.  Things are changing


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 3, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> 98 might sound like a long time ago,  but it really wasn't.



Really, it was.  Trust me, leading up to the 2013 National Championship 1999 was forever ago.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 3, 2017)

One of my sons buddys is a huge Tennessee fan and every time he comes by my office, he tells me how great UT is. Hes 20 years old, and a great kid, but I give him a hard time about UT. The other day he tells me, "Butch is the Man and has another great recruiting class, just like OSU this year"!!!
I said, "what"? He then repeats it again. I burst out laughin and pull up the rankings real quick and asked him to start at the top and stop me when he sees OSU, then start counting again, and stop when he sees UT. He immediately says, "Oh, you can't go by that because Tennessee's recruits cant be judged on their ranking, because when Butch gets done with them, they will be like 5*s!!!" I laterally spit tea all over my desk laughing. He never cracked a smile.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 3, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> One of my sons buddys is a huge Tennessee fan and every time he comes by my office, he tells me how great UT is. Hes 20 years old, and a great kid, but I give him a hard time about UT. The other day he tells me, "Butch is the Man and has another great recruiting class, just like OSU this year"!!!
> I said, "what"? He then repeats it again. I burst out laughin and pull up the rankings real quick and asked him to start at the top and stop me when he sees OSU, then start counting again, and stop when he sees UT. He immediately says, "Oh, you can't go by that because Tennessee's recruits cant be judged on their ranking, because when Butch gets done with them, they will be like 5*s!!!" I laterally spit tea all over my desk laughing. He never cracked a smile.



That's funny.  Kids dad must be the Slayer of UT


----------



## elfiii (Feb 3, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I hate GA,



We hate TN and there are more of us so you're outnumbered and we win.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 3, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> One of my sons buddys is a huge Tennessee fan and every time he comes by my office, he tells me how great UT is. Hes 20 years old, and a great kid, but I give him a hard time about UT. The other day he tells me, "Butch is the Man and has another great recruiting class, just like OSU this year"!!!
> I said, "what"? He then repeats it again. I burst out laughin and pull up the rankings real quick and asked him to start at the top and stop me when he sees OSU, then start counting again, and stop when he sees UT. He immediately says, "Oh, you can't go by that because Tennessee's recruits cant be judged on their ranking, because when Butch gets done with them, they will be like 5*s!!!" I laterally spit tea all over my desk laughing. He never cracked a smile.



Your sons friend's name Bucky by chance?


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 3, 2017)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Your sons friend's name Bucky by chance?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 4, 2017)

Daily Volssux!
UGA poised to make another run on Rocky Flop!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 6, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> One of my sons buddys is a huge Tennessee fan and every time he comes by my office, he tells me how great UT is. Hes 20 years old, and a great kid, but I give him a hard time about UT. The other day he tells me, "Butch is the Man and has another great recruiting class, just like OSU this year"!!!
> I said, "what"? He then repeats it again. I burst out laughin and pull up the rankings real quick and asked him to start at the top and stop me when he sees OSU, then start counting again, and stop when he sees UT. He immediately says, "Oh, you can't go by that because Tennessee's recruits cant be judged on their ranking, because when Butch gets done with them, they will be like 5*s!!!" I laterally spit tea all over my desk laughing. He never cracked a smile.





CamoDawg85 said:


> Your sons friend's name Bucky by chance?





Madsnooker said:


>



Describes Bucky too a Power T!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 6, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I hate GA, BUT I respect UGA football . They have the potential to be contenenders, year in and year out.  I've never really considered them a powerhouse though.  Just a solid team with potential. most of my 34 years,  they haven't really been that relevant until recently. They are a household name,  sure, but not at the level maybe they should be when talking powerhouses.
> 
> UT was top 10 until recent years.  It's not a secret.  We fell off the map after the Fulmer years (past decade). But I think (until recently ) when a person thinks of Tennessee football,  they will remember our dominant days.  UT has fielded done of the greatest teams in CFB history, some of the greatest players and coaches.  98 might sound like a long time ago,  but it really wasn't. If you ask some, the UT/Bama rival made the sec. Sure GA/Auburn  is special too.
> 
> I dunno man.  GA just doesn't fit. Don't mean they never will be.  They are certainly a solid program.  I know,  I know UT has fallen from greatness,  but we are still an ALL-TIME Great   who has went through an unfortunate decade.  Things are changing



Describe "recently"... As in 15 years?? 

You "dunno" a lot of things Vol...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 6, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/syndicat...ked.amp.html?client=ms-android-hms-tmobile-us




OK.  Let's just count the 25.  Y'all still get points for signing a bunch of three stars vs. Clemson's signing fewer overall, but a better ratio of blue chips.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 6, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> OK.  Let's just count the 25..



Not sure a Vol can count more than 10 without undoing the Velcro and taking off his shoes..


----------

